# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر مدينه اربد

## معاذ ملحم

جمعت لكم ما استطيع من المعلومات عن العشائر التي تقطن المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية واأمل الإفادة ومن لدية معلومات إضافية أو تصحيح الرجاء مراسلتي فالمعلومات التي بين أيديكم تحت كل معلومة عن عشيرة معينه المصدر الذي أخذت منها المعلومات .
*وتقبلوا كل محبة وتقدير..* 
مشرف قسم نحبك يا أردن 
*عشائر اربد*  
*1. منطقة الكفارات*  
*تقع هذه المنطقة في شمال المحافظة وعلى الحدود السوريةومن قراها : عقرباء ويبلا وسمر وسحم وكفر سوم وحُبراص وغيرها.* 
*وتعتبر عشيرة " العبيدات " زعماء منطقة الكفارات واكبر عشيرة فيها ويقيمون في كفر سوم ويبلا وحبراص وغيرها .*  
*2. منطقة السرو*  
*تقع في غرب وجنوب منطقة الكفارات على الحدود السورية ومن قراها : ابدر وخرجا والمخيبة وام قيس وحاتم وسما وابو اللوقس والخريبة وملكا وفوعرة وغيرها .* 
*ومن عشائر : (1) الروسان : ويقطنون في سما وام قيس ويعودون بأصلهم الى خزاعلة العراق (2) الملكاوية ويقيمون في ملكا وجديتا وجنين الصفا ينتسبون الى السيد عبد القادر الجيلاني لهم ابناء عم في حيفا (ال محمدية ) والعيزرية في ظاهر القدس المجيدل وكفرة مندة من اعمال الناصرةوغيرهم .*  
*3. منطقة الرمثا*  
*ومن قراها : الرمثا والشجرة والذنيبة وعمراوة وغيرها ومن عشائرها* 
*(1) الزعبية اكبر واقوى حمولة في هذه المنطقة وتقيم في الرمثا والشجرة والذنية .* 
*(2) الشبول : يذكرون انهم من اعقاب بني عقبة يقيمون في الشجرة .* 
*(3) المخادمة : من الحمايل الرئيسية في الرمثا .* 
*(4) الوردات : يقيمون في " عمراوة " بالقرب من الحدود السورية يعودون باصلهم الى " دير الزور " في سوريا.* 
*(5) بنو خالد : يملكون عددا كبير من الابل ولا يرحلون الى الشرق بعد من الخط الحديدي الحجاي وينزل معظمهم عادة حول الرمثا . وغيرهم .*  
*4. بني جَهَمَة او البطون ( البطين )*  
*ومن قراها : كفريوبا وعلعال وحواره وجمجة وتقل وسال وبشرى والمغير وبيت راس وغيرها .* 
*ومن عشائرها فضلا عما ذكرناه من عشائر بلدة اربد (1) بني هاني : يقيمون في كفو يوبا قدموا مع جيوش الفتح في صدر الاسلام يقيمون في كفريوبا واربد ولهم ابناء عم في نابلس (ال النمر ) وفي دمشق (ال المهايني ) وفي الكرك ( الاغوات).* 
*(2)الحمامرة : خليليون يقيمون في بيت راس لهم ابناء عم في جبع ( من اعمال جنين ) ونابلس الوسط وغيرها .* 
*(3) الخلايلة : وهم تميميون يقيمون في قرية " المغير " .* 
*(4) الشطناوية : فرع من العوران من الطفيلة يقيمون في حوران .* 
*(5) الشرع : يقطنون في حوراة .* 
*(6) العباينة والجرادات : يقيمون في سال وبشرى .* 
*(7) الغرايبة : عشيرة كبيرة وكثيرة العدد يقطنون في حوارة والمغير وكفر جاءز واربد وغيرها .*  
*5. منطقة الغور*  
*ومن عشائرها :* 
*(1) صخور الغور : يعودون باصلهم الى " بني صخر " ويقيمون في الشونة وجسر المجامع.* 
*(2) عرب البشاتوه : وهم من بيسان أصلا وبعضهم كردي بطون عرب البشاتوة ... هم البكار والشكور وأبو صهيون والعمري بفتح العين وتسكين الميم والعرامشة ويقيمون في مناطق وقاص والمنشية والشونة الشمالية وفي إربد.*
*(3) عرب الغزاوية : يقيمون في غور الاربعين في الجنوب من جسر الشيخ حسين والمشارع وإربد بعضهم يقيمون في غور بيسان في فلسطين ويتبع الغزاوية عشائر مختلفة , ومنها عشائر الغزاوية وعشائر البواطي*
*وتنقسم عشائر الغزاوية إلى بطنين رئيسيين:الحسن والصالح* 
*الصالح يقيمون في غور الأربعين والحسن في منطقة المشارع وعشائر البواطي تنقسم إلى البطون التالية:* 
*الصباح والعقلة والفندي والسويركي ويقيمون في مناطق وقاص في الأغوار الشمالية وإربد وجزء منهم لا زال في فلسطين في بيسان وفي غزة*  
*(4)بيسان في فلسطين ويتبع الغزاوية عشائر مختلفة .*  
*6. ناحية بني عبيد*  
*ومن قراها النعيمة وصمد والمزار والحصن وكتم والصري وايدون وشطنا ودير يوسف وغيرها .* 
*(1) الخصاونة : ينتسبون الىجعفر الصادق[93]. تنقلت بهم الاحوال الىان نزلوا " دير غسانة " من اعمال رام الله نسبوا اليها باسم " الغساونة" الذي حرف بعدئذ الى خصاونة وهم اليوم يقيمون في النعيمة ايدون وغيرها .* 
*(2) النصيرات : تنافس " الخاصونة " زعامة منطقة بني عبيد وهم من قبيلة الرولة من عنزة ويقال* 
*(3) الجرارحة و الشرمان : يقيمون في قرية " المزار" التي اسسوها ينتسبون الى القائد العربي العظيم أبي عبيدة عامر بن الجراح .* 
*(4) الزقايبة : من الخليل أصلا يقيمون في ايدون .* 
*(5) النمورة : من اكبر حمايل الحصن المسيحية .* 
*(6) العوازرة : مسيحيون يقيمون في الحصن لهم اقارب في الناصرة وغيرهم .*  
*7. الوسيطة*  
*ومن قرى هذه المنطقة : الطيبةوصما وحوفا ومندج ومخربا والخراج وكفر أسد وكفر عان وقميم وججين وسوم وغيرها .* 
*ومن عشائر الطيبة :* 
*(1) العزام : زعماء هذه المنطقة ومن اكبر واقوى عشائرها يقيمون في مخربا وصيدر وكفر اسد وكفر عان و الخراج وغيرها وهم فرع من عشيرة عزام القاطنة في جبل الدروز ولهم ابناء عم في بلاد بئر السبع ومصر وقاقون من اعمال طول كرم .* 
*(2) العلاونة وقد مر ذكرهم وهم الذين انشاوا قرية " طيبة بن علوان " .* 
*(3) المهيدات : من جذام ويقيمون ي كفر اسد وصيدور ومن ابناء عمهم " المهاودة " الذين نزلوا عند قبيلة الصقر في قضاء بيسان .* 
*(4) البرارشة : لهذه العشيرة الكركية فروع نزلت قميم وصما ومخربا وسوم ويقال ان البرارشه من بقايا الافرنج واسمهم تحريف لكلمة ابرشية وغيرهم .*  
*8. الكورة*  
*ومن قراها جديتا و دير أبو سعيد والسموع وجنين لصفا وبيت ايدس وجفين وزمال وكفر عوان  وتبنة وكفر الما وخنزيرة ( وتعرف اليوم باسم الاشرفية ) وكفر ابيل ورحابا وعنبه وكفر كيفيا وغيرها .* 
*ومن عشائرها :* 
*(1) بني ملحم : وهي من أكبر عشائر بلدة جديتا وهم اول من أسس بلدة جديتا كما ويوجد منهم في كفر رحتا كما يوجد لهم أقارب في فلسطين و السعوديه وغيرها من المناطق ..*
*(2) الشريدة : من امنع واقوى عشائر منطقة محافظة اربد يذكرون انهم قرشيون من بني مخزوم ولهم اقارب بفلسطين : منهم الخالديون في القدس وال قدورة في صفد وغيرهم ويقيم الشريدة في دير ابو سعيد وعنبة وتبنة وكفر الما ورحابا .* 
*(3) الزعبية من اكبر حمايل قرية " جفين " التي انشاوها وقد مر ذكر " الزعبية " في محلات مختلفة .* 
*(4) العمرية والمسادين : حمولة كبير يذكرون انهم من سلالة عمر بن الخطاب قام احد أجدادهم من دورا لخليل ونزل عنبة ولهم أقارب في دمشق وقضاء جنين والرملة وغيرها .* 
*(5) المقدادية : ويقيمون في بيت ايدس التي بنوها وكان قدومهم من فلسطين ولهم ابناء عم في لبنان وحوان وغيرها .*  
(6) عشيرة الربابعه :_هم احفاد الشيخ رباع بن علي بن محمد بن يحيى بن احمد بن ابي النصر محمد بن_ 
_نصر بن عبدالرزاق بن عبد القادرالكيلاني بن موسى بن عبدالله بن يحيى الزاهد بن_ 
_محمد بن داود بن موسى بن عبدالله بن موسى الجون بن عبدالله المحض بن الحسن_ 
_المثنى بن الحسن السبط بن علي بن ابي طالب//_
_جاء جدهم الى جديتا في منطقة الكورة وتوفي فيها واشتهر بالصلاح والولاية وله_ 
_فيها مقام مشهور ويزار واشتهر ا بالتدين والعلم وظهر منهم شيوخ ورجال دين_ 
_الحين ومنهم الشيخ ابو ذابلة ومقامه في جديتا وتسمى منطقة الحمة باسمة00وقد_ 
_انتشروا الربابعة بعد ذلك في كفر راكب والهاشمية والشجرة وكفر اسد وفي اربد_ 
_والزرقاء والعديد من مناطق لاردن وذهب قسم منهم الى قرية ام ولد في حوران_ 
_وشكلوا عشيرة يطلق عليها اسم ال الطحان ويبلغ تعداد الربابعة الكيلانية اكثر_ 
_من اربعين لف وهم يغلب عليهم العمل في التدريس والوعظ والارشاد والقوات المسلحة_ 
_واقاربهم من العشائر الاردنية الملكاوية والزعبية والمستريحي والقادري حيث_ 
_يجمعهم جدهم الاكبر الشيخ عبد القادر الكيلاني00 ويكنى الفرد من الربابعة_ 
_بالرباعي او رباعي وبعضهم يستخدم كلمة وفيهم جزء كبير يستخدم الكيلاني كنية له_ 
_وكثير يستخدم كلمة الربابعة او ربابعة او الرباعي او رباعي0_ 


*9. منطقة المعراض*  
*ومن قراها : سوف وريمون ومقبلة وبليلا وبرما والكتة وكفرخل وساكب ودبين وهود ودير الليات وغيرها .* 
*ومن عشائرها: .* 
*(1) بنو حسن : قبيلة بدوية تعود بنسبها الى الأشراف من الحسينيين الجعافرة ( نسبة إلى جعفر الصادق )*
*, وكان قدومهم مع صلاح الدين الأيوبي في أول الأمر الى جنوب ألأردن وما زال هناك بعض العائلات التي تنسب لهم في هذه المنطقة موجودة الى ألأن في جنوب الأردن حيث ارتحل قسم منهم الى القدس الشريف معجيش صلاح الدين الأيوبي حيث أقطعهم بعض القرى في جبال القدس الغربية والتي اصبحت تسمى بإسمهم ( ناحية بني حسن ) وهي ( الولجة , المالحة , صطاف أو سطاف , الجورة , بتير , بيت صفافا, الجورة , خربة اللوز . صوبا ) والباقي ارتحل الى شمال الأردن الى منطقة عين الزرقا وجرش وما حولها والمفرق وشرق السكة الحديد الحجازية فيما بعد وتعتبر هذه القبيلة أكبر القبائل الأردنية عددا ..* 
*(2) العتامنة : حمولة كبيرة ة وقوية تيم في سوف ولهم ابناء عم في المرتا اصلهم من دورا الخليل .* 
*(3) الواشدة : يقيمون في قرية الكتة وهي حمولة قوية وبارزة في هذه المنطقة لهم ابناء عم في الرمثا والكرك.* 
*(4) الزيادنة : يقيمون في قرية ريمون وأصلهم من قرية بيت إكسا التابعة للقدس الشريف وهم من اعقاب الظاهر العمر الزيداني الزعيم الفلسطيني المشهور والذي حكم جبال القدس والساحل الفلسطيني واللبناني في الفترة العثمانية . ولهم أبناء عمومة في قرية بيت إكسا في القدس الشريف وهم ( الخطيب , آل محمد ويدعون الظاهر ) وهم من أعقاب الظاهر العمر. وكذلك من أبناء عمومتهم الزيادنة في جبل لبنان , وكذل الرقاد شرقي مدينة سحاب الأردنية .* 
*(5) البطارسة : مسيحيون يقيمون في سوف وغيرهم .* 
*10_ منقطة جبل عجلون .* 
*ومن قراه : راسون وعنجرة واوصرة وعرجان وخربة الوهادنة وفارة والمجدل والجزازة حلاوة باعون وعجلون وصخرة وعبين وعبلين وغيرها وتقع ( قلعة الربض ) بهذه المنطقة .* 
*ومن عشائره:* 
*(1) المومنية : من اقوى عشائر عجلون افرها عددا من اعقاب الحسين ابن علي يقيمون في صخرةوعبين وعبلين وعجلون .* 
*(2) الفريحات : من اكبر حمايل هذه المنطقة واقواها يذكرون انهم من قبيلة اللهيب وهم من الجبور من القحطانية وقد مر ذكرهم في ج1 ق1 من هذا الكتاب ومركز زعامة الفريحات في كفرنجة ويوجد بعض عائلات منهم يقيمون في الجزازة وغيرها .* 
*(3) الصمادية : من اكبرقبائل منقطة جبل عجلون يقيمون في عجلون وعنجرة والنعيمة وصماد بحوارن وفي نابلس ( وفي صفد يعرفون ببيت مراد ) وغيرها .* 
*(4) القضاة : يذكرون انهم من سلالة الحسين بن علي يقيمون في عجلون .* 
*(5) البلاونة : من بلي من قضاعة مستقرون في غو البلاونة المجور لغور ابي عبيدة .* 
*(6) الربضية : مسيحيون يقيمون في عجلون .*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو
بس المنطقة جُهمة مش جَهَمَة

----------


## mylife079

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا معاذ 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


يسلمو اديك يا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم جميعا 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوووووووووور معاذ
طيب احنا ليش ما في النا اسم
مع انه من اكبر العيل بالحاره  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## جسر الحياة

مشكووووووووور معاذ
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_مشكوووووووووور معاذ
طيب احنا ليش ما في النا اسم
مع انه من اكبر العيل بالحاره 
_


 يا سيدي انتا قرأت شو انا كاتب ببدايه الموضوع 

طيب بأمكانك تكتبلنا عن عشيرتك لحتى نتعرف عليها  يعني بأمكان اي شخص حابب يكت عن عشيرتو انو يكتب و انا سعيد بمشاركتك يا صديقي 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_مشكووووووووور معاذ

_




الله يبارك فيك يا غالي 

شكرا لمرورك الحلووو  :Smile:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حازم بني ملحم

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لك يا حازم على المرور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكراا معاذ موضوع قيم....الزعبي ورد اسمهم اكثر من مرة  :Icon31: 

احم احم :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا معاذ على هالتفصيل الواضح

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و عشيرتي وينها؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وله مش معترف فينا؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكراا معاذ موضوع قيم....الزعبي ورد اسمهم اكثر من مرة 

احم احم
_


 نيالي انا  يا عمي انتوا واصليــــــــــن 



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلموا معاذ على هالتفصيل الواضح_


 شكرا لكي يا حلم حياتي على المرور 


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_و عشيرتي وينها؟

وله مش معترف فينا؟؟؟؟؟؟_




خالد اذا عندك معلومات عن عشيرتك او عن اي عشيره تانيه ضيفلنا اياها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ومن لدية معلومات إضافية أو تصحيح الرجاء مراسلتي فالمعلومات التي بين أيديكم تحت كل معلومة عن عشيرة معينه المصدر الذي أخذت منها المعلومات .

*وتقبلوا كل محبة وتقدير..*

----------


## غير مسجل

من عشائر مدينة اربد  = لواء الوسطية  كفرعان  عشيرة أبو الفول 
      و تمتد اصولهم الى عشيرة بني حسن في الزرقاء و المفرق و جرش

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

(5) المقدادية : ويقيمون في بيت ايدس التي بنوها وكان قدومهم من فلسطين ولهم ابناء عم في لبنان وحوان وغيرها 


انا اصلي من بيت ايدس حلو..ونعم والله :SnipeR (21):

----------


## الفنان الشاب محمد ملحم

مشكور يا معاذ

----------


## الحصناوي أبوعبيد

ابو عبيد الحصن-- يعود اصلهم الى الربابعة جديتا و كان مسكن الربابعة القديم في منطقة الحاوي حيث هي محمية برقش المعروفة و كانت وقفا لهم ايام العثمانين الاتراك و على أثر ما يسمى بالجلوة الكبيرة خرج الكثير من افراد الربابعة الى مناطق مختلفة فابناء محمد سكنوا في الهاشمية و تفرع منهم اللافي و الفقير و بعضهم إلتحق ببني حسن (عائلة منيزل) و بعضهم التحق بالقرعان في الطيبة و غيرهم كثير ومن الذين خرجوا ابناء عبدة الرباع و سكن ابنه ابراهيم في منطقة جنين و من احفاده معروف رباع النائب الاسبق في مجلس النواب

اما قصة سكنى آل ابو عبيد للحصن فهي انه كان هنالك ثلاث اخو اكبرهم علي و اوسطهم محمود و الاصغر اسعد و كانوا يتنقلون و يعملون في التجارة و تعرض لاسعد ذات يوم قطاع طرق فلما ارادوا سرقتهم منعهم فقتلوه و كان له و لد وبنت و يدعى ابنه يوسف فانتقل مع عميه الى المزار اولا ثم الحصن و لما كان ابو علي و محمود يدعى قاسم بن عبيد بن عبدة الرباعي دعيت ذريتهم بآل ابو عبيد

فكل عائلة ابوعبيد هي من ذرية الاخوة الثلاثة علي و محمود و اسعد إلا انه لحقهم فيما بعد اقارب لهم عرفوا بدار الكسبة وانتسبوا بنسبتهم

----------


## ahmad bataineh

jordan first 
انا اردني
وشمالي واربداوي 
وحيالله بيك يا بني ملحم *

----------


## ابن الزينات

الله يعطيك الف عافية على جهودك والف شكر

----------

